# Breeding RBP



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Right now I have 3 reds that are 6"-7" in a 180g with my caribas. They seem to turn really dark alot, like pitch black. But the caribas display their typical behavior (territorial) and like to chase the reds. I want to see if my reds will mate. I recently sold my high back rhom and have a 55g available. Would you move my reds into the 55g and wait and see if they mate? I know its a long shot with only 3 reds, all could be male or all could be female. I think my reds would be more comfortable alone in the 55g but what do you think? Are the chances of my reds breeding better if they are not mixed with other pygo species?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

replied byPM


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks Nike, when I move them to my 55g should I put any type of spawning material? I have no clue what to use? Right now my 55g just has black gravel, no other decor.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Thanks Nike, when I move them to my 55g should I put any type of spawning material? I have no clue what to use? Right now my 55g just has black gravel, no other decor.


i would set the 55 gal up the same way as the 180gal tank just a smaller version, you will also most likely have different filteration. a sponge filter is required for fry but seeing how you are not there yet! i would use a canister/AC etc. something that will let you lower the water level about 3-4 inches to create a splashing effect. some live plants, water temp 81-82deg, and do a weekly water change. i would start to increase the feedings, with smaller portions 2-3 times daily. keep them in a low traffic area, and keep lighting to a minimum. and once again watch carefully after water changes.









do you have a fry tank handy for fresh eggs?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

HOW DO P"s DO IT???


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

NIKE said:


> tecknik said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Nike, when I move them to my 55g should I put any type of spawning material? I have no clue what to use? Right now my 55g just has black gravel, no other decor.
> ...


 I just moved them into my 55g. Yes, I have two 10 gallons and a 20g too. One of my 10g tanks is established already. I will lower the water to create the splash effect like you said in my 55g and feed them twice a day small portions. I thought i read somewhere here that it should be live food (feeders)? Also, when i do my weekly water changes should i do huge changes like 50%?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i usually feed them shrimp, but after water changes i liked to use some type of frozen minows, silversides, or frozen smelt or feeders is good also, but more of a pain to have on hand. all these are good.

as for water changes, i will mostly take out 30gal of water every time, and try to replace it at the same tempiture.81-82deg some people add water a little colder as this would be the same as cold rain drops hitting the water. but i have never bothered with adding colder water, but probably wouldn't hurt any.


----------

